# Balloon angioplasty of the saphenous vein graft



## willnat2 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have another one that I think I have, but want to check to make sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Indications: A 70 year old with history of coronary disease, status post prior bypass graft surgery presents for scheduled PCI following no in-stent restenosis of the proximal stent within the vein graft to the PDA.

Procedures Performed: Balloon angioplasty of the saphenous vein graft to the PDA with a 4.0 x 15 mm Quantum balloon.

Complications: none

Procedure in Detail: After obtaining informed consent, the patient was transferred to the cardia catheterization laboratory in stable condition. The patient was draped and prepped in a sterile fashion. The right groin was anesthetized locally using 1% lidocaine. The right femoral is cannulated using modified Seldinger technique, and a 6 French arterial sheath was introduced. A multipurpose guide catheter was advanced into the saphenous vein graft without difficulty. A filter wire was deployed using standard technique. The proximal stent was dilated for in stent restenosis using a 4.0 x 15 mm Quantum balloon taken to high pressure. After multiple inflations, the angiographic result was excellent with 0% residual stenosis and TIMI 3 flow.

Impression: Successful balloon angioplasty of the saphenous vein graft to the diagonal branch for in stent restenosis with a 4.0 x 15 mm Quantum balloon.


I think I would code 92980 LD.

Is this correct?

Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 1, 2011)

willnat2 said:


> I have another one that I think I have, but want to check to make sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Indications: A 70 year old with history of coronary disease, status post prior bypass graft surgery presents for scheduled PCI following no in-stent restenosis of the proximal stent within the vein graft to the PDA.
> 
> ...



92982 LD 

92980 is a stent code. You need the angioplasty code.


----------



## willnat2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Theresa,

Thanks, I knew that code, I guess I just got in a hurry and put the 99280 down. Thank you so much for all of your help. I read all of the posts every couple of days, and print a lot of the stuff out. I am trying to study to take my CPC test. Tonight the chapter that AAPC put me with is having a meeting and the speaker will be speaking on Peripheral Interventions/Cardiology, so I am going. I hope to learn a lot there. It will also be my first meeting. 
Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 2, 2011)

willnat2 said:


> Theresa,
> 
> Thanks, I knew that code, I guess I just got in a hurry and put the 99280 down. Thank you so much for all of your help. I read all of the posts every couple of days, and print a lot of the stuff out. I am trying to study to take my CPC test. Tonight the chapter that AAPC put me with is having a meeting and the speaker will be speaking on Peripheral Interventions/Cardiology, so I am going. I hope to learn a lot there. It will also be my first meeting.
> Thanks,
> Leslie



Leslie,

You are welcome for any help I can give anytime. I figured you knew the correct code.


----------

